# making drawers - material?



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm going to make some drawers for a friend of mine. He has an old house with a built-in-place unit in a hallway and the drawers are falling apart. He said he's like heavier drawers, so 3/4 stock it will be. 

Now.... I'm looking at this and going, "if he's going to paint them anyways.... just make 'em out of poplar". Poplar is easy to get in the size I need. Either that or simply do them in pine. 

Whatcha think?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Poplar or plywood. I've had mixed luck with pine.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I would make the drawer box plywood and the drawer fronts poplar. 

corey


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

challagan said:


> I would make the drawer box plywood and the drawer fronts poplar.
> 
> corey


I was afraid plywood would be too "chippy" if I tried putting dovetails in it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would agree with Corey but I would add out of Birch plywood it has less voids than the normal plywood plus using 1/2" or 5/8" will be strong,you will not need to use 3/4" thick plywood stock...  I would recommend 1/2" for this job,the drawer will stay true because of the plywood...it's very stable...unlike the most boards....

You may also want to think about 1/2" MDF for the drawer parts and 3/4" for the front,, if you are going to put in dovetails or box joint slots for the joints...it's also very stable and will stay true...plus it will take paint well 


=========




challagan said:


> I would make the drawer box plywood and the drawer fronts poplar.
> 
> corey


----------

